# The Mongol Intelligence Apparatus



## goon175 (Apr 3, 2012)

I found this a really interesting read, and figured some on here may find it interesting as well. I think most people think CIA or a similar agency when they think intelligence, not realizing that it has been around for as long as it has been. Anyway, I feel smarter having read it haha.

http://www.iafie.org/resource/resmgr/2010_essays/jgrubbs.pdf


----------

